# Where can I meet socially awkward girls?



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

besides the freaking internet? Is there a secret hangout? :lol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I wish I knew. =P Haha.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

:stu (has notebook ready)


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

davemason2k said:


> Is there a secret hangout? :lol


Yes, but it may be just a meat packing plant. You'll have to meet that intial SA girl to gain access, so maybe a woman on here can get you in.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

they are in their houses hiding from social events just like us


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

in the library.

just a wild guess.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

on the internet?


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

.....


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

bookstores and coffeehouses.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

What's wrong with the internet? Doesn't this message board pretty much prove the place to meet them is online!


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: re: Where can I meet socially awkward girls?*



Gumaro said:


> they are in their houses hiding from social events just like us


 :agree Pretty much.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Where can I meet socially awkward girls?*



elephant_girl said:


> Gumaro said:
> 
> 
> > they are in their houses hiding from social events just like us
> ...


now all you have to do is try to find out where they live at, follow them around for several months and surprise them when they get home with your undisputed love. they love that stuff :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

SAS??


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

My house.

But, please, no one come over. :um


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I think SAS is a good place to start.


----------



## sweetxfracture (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: re: Where can I meet socially awkward girls?*



Gumaro said:


> they are in their houses hiding from social events just like us


Yep! We're all locked away in our rooms.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

yeah, we're hiding at home standing in the corner sucking our thumb.


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

no where near the St. Louis area, that's for damm sure.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I'd like to know myself


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Noca said:


> I think SAS is a good place to start.


No one seems to be interested in me here, either.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

The internet is the only place I know of. :b 
And even then, in my case, nobody lives that close to me.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Guys, he said besides the internet.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

^ it's a well-known fact that people are prone to reading the title only while ignoring all the essential details.

source: spending way too much time on yahoo! answers


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Where can I meet socially awkward girls?*



Zephyr said:


> Guys, he said besides the internet.


I know that. But the internet is the ONLY place I know of. It's not like there's a place out there in the real world, where only SA people go... not that I know of anyway. :b


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

The girl i was chatting with for two years came close! The day she was supposed to get on a plane and come to NY the next day i logged into yahoo and she left me messages like " OMG i can't, somebody in my family got really sick" I knew it was a lie and she was scared cause she would have pretty much been throwing her whole family life away over where she lived 
Then just tell me thr truth! instead of lieing! i was the idiot tho! all the time she vanished then came back witha new problem i was always there for her.

I mean i was so nice to this girl! would have done anything she said! she didn't have SA tho so i would have been a wreck! I used to take her on e-dates to youtube and stuff and play games online! thats romantic no? :lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Dungeons and dragons tournament. Bound to be socially awkward folk there. Haha. 99.99999999999999% of them will be male tho. . :b


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

...


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

What about a social anxiety support group in your area? We have one here that I have gone to before. Not to meet people of the opposite sex though.  But it seems to me most of them were single.


----------



## michellejl (Aug 20, 2006)

oops, I read all the comments except the one above mine. :lol


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Where can I meet socially awkward girls?*



radfaraf said:


> What's wrong with the internet? Doesn't this message board pretty much prove the place to meet them is online!


doesn't help when none of them live near you.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

They hide on dating sites too, the trick is being lucky enough to pick them out when they don't go out and say they have SA on their profiles.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Church, obviously. Because God cures SA.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Where can I meet socially awkward girls?*



path0gen said:


> Church, obviously. Because God cures SA.


 :con


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

God has a weird sense of humour :lol


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Where can I meet socially awkward girls?*



nothing_to_say said:


> God has a weird sense of humour :lol


Running around, burying dinosaur fossils, sayin to himself "we'll see who believes in me NOW!"

This forum gives me idea. I think I'll try the sick twisted method of joining an SA therapy group, for the purpose of meeting women. Seriously. I know it sounds like Bill on KingOfTheHill where he goes to a female prison on a release day to try to hook up with one of the convicts... but hey it's better than nothing


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

No need, there are online prison pen pals. You can hook up with Brandine from the state pen :lol


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: re: Where can I meet socially awkward girls?*

...


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

The quote box above is a bit messed up, I didn't say that. Although it's not a bad idea


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Woops, you're right. I fixed it.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

If you're talking about young adults, most likely either alone in a social environment (e.g. universities) or quiet amongst friends. But majority is on the internet.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Met one recently at a gathering. She was hot, hot! 

I think she may have been interested (seemed like she was peeking at me) but wasn't a talker. Then combine that with my issues and it equals a retarded convo :lol I tried once but my plan didn't work  

Bottomline. Awkward women seem harder to pick up that just the average girl. You can't tell whether they really are awkward, are stuck up or whether they even have an interest.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Babygirly said:


> Dungeons and dragons tournament. Bound to be socially awkward folk there. Haha. 99.99999999999999% of them will be male tho. . :b


Ooooh, geeky guys... :mushy

This question is hard. I can only say I might be found: at university... in my pipe band/at Highland games... in bookstores,... in church where uhh, virtually everyone is decades older than me lol


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Move to Canada I swear! There are tons of hot Canadian girls on SAS


----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

walk up to a girl n tell her you're socially anxious an have a weird disorder n chances are...she'll open up n tell you who she is on sas lmao


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Where can I meet socially awkward girls?*



scairy said:


> Met one recently at a gathering. She was hot, hot!


*sigh* So did I. :mushy


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

davemason2k said:


> besides the freaking internet? Is there a secret hangout? :lol


I think they hang out at home.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

R said:


> Move to Canada I swear! There are tons of hot Canadian girls on SAS


:lol yea


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

There are hot girls from all over on sas. Except here of course.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Where can I meet socially awkward girls?*



SilentProphet said:


> I mean i was so nice to this girl! would have done anything she said!


apparently girls don't like that


----------



## will666 (Mar 27, 2007)

it just doesnt exist , what you can do is look for girls in this site that live near your house.


----------



## opinion_m (Feb 15, 2008)

Most of them are hiding out at their house on a friday evening like me. So chances are the internet might be her best friend... lol  
No really... you can just tell when a girl is shy usually bc she doesn't talk as much, or she blushes alot. Best places to meet women in general & easiest are through friends, work, activities.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

park, post office :stu


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

library maybe? :stu


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi, I'm quite socially awkward hehe.

I think internet is the best place, since those types of girls don't go out that often.


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

:ditto :b


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

hey  

i'd like to meet some socially awkward guys.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Socially awkward people are not that rare, but what do you do after you meet that person? :um


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

exactly


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

umm...........my room. 

No but seriously, I like to go to Barnes&Nobles a lot and sit and act like I'm reading. Really I observe people and hope someone will come up and talk to me.
I hang out @ WalMart too, in the CD section. Ive met a lot of cool people there, we all started talking over music.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

It's almost impossible for 2 socially awkward people to meet eachother.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

JTenn said:


> umm...........my room.
> 
> No but seriously, I like to go to Barnes&Nobles a lot and sit and act like I'm reading. Really I observe people and hope someone will come up and talk to me.
> I hang out @ WalMart too, in the CD section. Ive met a lot of cool people there, we all started talking over music.


 Damn it! I knew you wanted to talk to me. :no


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think it's impossible, but the other doesn't know that theyre socially awkward.....they never admit it or act like it. Ive met a couple mysterious people in my life who might be SA...idk...


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

SJG102185 said:


> JTenn said:
> 
> 
> > umm...........my room.
> ...


 LOL yes it's me!!! Next time you see a lonely girl sitting behind a book at B&A and occassionally looking up uncomfortably, go up and talk 2 her!


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

but seriously,when I worked at wal-mart girls would sort of stalk me... I always got scared and went into the backroom


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

they probably thought you were hot. That's why I stalk guys.


----------



## SJG102185 (Feb 21, 2008)

It's flattering but the first thing that goes into ones head is "wow she must do this to every guy she think's hot"


----------



## brandini734 (Jan 15, 2012)

Japan


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

If you are shy I think you will have a more difficult time dating a shy/social awkward girl.

I am shy/socially awkward and I had a easier time dating out going girls than girls who shy/socially awkward like me. Out going girls initiate and talk a lot more to keep things from getting weird. Out going girls can help you break out of your shell as you get comfortable with them.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Socially awkward sounds great on paper when you're a shy person but the reality is quite different. Because the other person will not be socially awkward in the same way as you. Dealing with a different brand of shy/awkward is not easy. I went on a date with an awkward nerdy guy a few weeks ago and I really didn't know how to handle it. I'm used to being the straight man and when the roles are reversed.....:um


----------

